
Mailgun eliminates 'Concept' plan, no longer offering 10000 free emails/mo - ukyrgf
https://www.mailgun.com/pricing
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22192543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22192543).

